# DD Customer called before accepting an order



## GruveRecords (Nov 3, 2017)

I just started DD this week and had a weird one a little bit ago.. 

I was actually in the middle of an UberEats delivery when my phone rang - "Can you make sure to get more Sweet N Sour Sauce?!" 

Me - "What? I'm already on my way to you" 

Her - "You already picked up from Wendy's?" 

Me - "Wendy's? What are you talking about?" 

Her - "You're the DoorDash guy right?" 

Me "I never accepted that order so I don't know why you have my number" 

Her - "Well you need to take yourself off!" Click. 

This DD customer was able to call me when I had never actually accepted the order. Has this happened to anyone else? 

What's funny is that after I finished the UberEats delivery I got a DD ping for McDonald's and it was the SAME customer. I guess her Wendy's order never got fulfilled and I ended up delivering this. She was nice after I apologized about the weird phone call.


----------



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

I got a text from someone else's Uber Eats customer telling me where his apartment is. Had to stop and read it, cause it wasn't near me and not where I thought I was going. Someone else called me and asked if I was near the school yet. Yes, near the school, but keep having to stop and figure out weird texts.

Tried to tell Uber about it.

Their response was always try to contact the customer if there is a problem. I guess they didn't read my problem at all. I had two people claiming to be my customer. Which one do I contact about the problem? How do I stop having the wrong person get my phone number or text?


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

I had that once with DD. I declined an order, a few seconds later I get a text telling me to get some sauce. I replied I'm not the driver and resend the text in a few minutes.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

The only one weird I got was with somebody wanting to verify my information and that was a scam so they could try to get into my account


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I just ignore the text.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

That is weird. Communication should not go to driver unless driver has accepted. Also, customer should route their request via support.


----------

